# KBG vs POA A vs PRG (Picture Identification)



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Left: Kentucky Bluegrass

Middle: Poa annua

Right: Perennial Ryegrass

I let these grow on purpose for easier Identification.

And poa trivialis...



Clump of poa trivialis pulled out (pulls easily)


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Finally! And thank you


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Very clear identification. This is a thread that will be looked at a lot on the forum I think being every year how many questions people have on which is which.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice pics!, Do you (or anyone else) have good distance shots and pictures of the collar area?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

bernstem said:


> Nice pics!, Do you (or anyone else) have good distance shots and pictures of the collar area?


Not sure what you mean by distance shots. I could get some of the collar though.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Also took this. Different background.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Also took this. Different background.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@pennstater2005 if you still have them, can you also take an image of the tips right next to each other facing the camera? The tip of prg is very different than poa and an easy way to id them too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> @pennstater2005 if you still have them, can you also take an image of the tips right next to each other facing the camera? The tip of prg is very different than poa and an easy way to id them too.


Do you mean the tip of each seed head?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Leaf blade


----------



## heatrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank-you for this. Very helpful.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Blade tips (to the best of my camera's ability)

KBG



POA A



Perennial Ryegrass


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

And the rhizomes (the way KBG spreads) noted at bottom whiter color.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just bumping this as I am seeing more posts with this question.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Need to add poa trivialis.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

These seedheads are typical of fairly early development (first few weeks). If allowed to go longer, they all change in appearance (particularly the KBG and Ryegrass, as they mature later).

Poa Triv seedheads look very similar to KBG seedheads.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Green said:


> These seedheads are typical of fairly early development (first few weeks). If allowed to go longer, they all change in appearance (particularly the KBG and Ryegrass, as they mature later).
> 
> Poa Triv seedheads look very similar to KBG seedheads.


Agreed. The difference being the triv seed heads stay tighter and the kbg seed heads fan out a bit more but stay thick.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The difference being the triv seed heads stay tighter and the kbg seed heads fan out a bit more but stay thick.


There also might be a difference in the arrangement and number of bunches, but that's beyond what most of us look at. There are easier ways to tell Triv from KBG, including the "string test" that I discovered.

Also, I keep hearing people say Triv doesn't readily produce seedheads. Nonsense!


----------



## SweLawn (Mar 21, 2021)

Kbg or triv?


----------

